# Throat Culture



## sstone

Can anyone tell me what the best code to use for a throat culture is - 87070 or 87081 or is there another code I should be using. 

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Lorisvg

What are you culturing for, and what type of test kit is being used to run the culture?


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Are you just collecting the speciman or doing a rapid strep in the office? If you are doing a rapid strep try 87880. This is most commonly done in offices but please verify that this is correct for what type test your office is doing.


----------



## JWESS

I Agree That 87880 Is The Best Code For The Job. In My Office We Use The Quidel Rapid Strep. Hope This Helps. Thanks Nicole Wessell, Cpc.


----------



## emlittlefield

*throat culture*

I am steill confused with rapid strep 87880 vs throat culture. I understand that if a rapid strep is done in office we use 87880, if we are sending it out for culture is the 87070 code for the actual test the lab does or the swab we do in the office. HELP, PLEASE


----------



## Deb Pugh

If you are sending out the swab, then I would bill 99000 instead of the 87070.  So if you did a rapid strep and sent the swab out to the lab, it would be 87880 and 99000.  Hope this helps.
Debbie


----------



## jifnif

would you need a modifier if you are reporting a 87880 and a 99000?


----------



## HeidiRivera3

*Strep and Thoat Culters being sent off*

If I perform a Strep and Throat Culter in the office BUT send them off for testing. Can I still bill for the Strep and Throat Culter or just the 99000 (Culter Obtained/Sent)


----------

